# Stage Management Software Top 10 List



## soundguy99

Hey Guys,
I got thinking about organization software as well as apps and all that, So I thought I'd post this question.
Aside from lighting, audio and other production related software, 
What is your Top 10 software programs, Iphone/Ipad apps, That you couldn`t run your theater without?
Could be ticketing software, Accounting software, Management and inventory programs, ect. 
 The idea behind this is to see what software people depend on, and in the process make us all a little more efficient and organized in our own theaters.
I am curious to see what comes up,
Thanks,
soundguy


----------



## JonasA

*Microsoft OneNote* - it's not perfect by any means, but having the ability to store a massive amount of information (including text, sketches, audio and links) in a single cohesive document without the rigidity of Word and then be able to share it with an entire production team has been brilliant. I've used it for large amateur shows, school shows and seen it used on some small-scale professional stuff. Depending on the show and the crew, our 'notebooks' contain anything from just scribblings through to a draft prompt book, every single note ever made about LX/costume/set, rehearsal reports... the lot. Sure, there's probably much better stuff out there, but given it's easy to get and use, I'm happy!


----------



## superuser2

I distribute a Google Docs form via my secret Facebook group to collect cast cell phone numbers/emergency contact info in a centrally located spreadsheet. You can then invite directors, ASMs, etc. to share the spreadsheet and have access to it.


----------



## JoDrRe

We have a pretty unconventional suite of software we use.

 Moodle - an eLearning system for schools and colleges to manage their classes (I adapted some of the terminology to reflect a theatre setting)
 Joomla - a portal system for cast and crew to access information stored in Moodle
Joomdle is an extension that interfaces between Joomla and Moodle and makes it easier to view
Chronoforms is another extension we use for posts to the callboard (basically a category assigned to a show)
Hootsuite to pull the RSS feed from each category and post to the Facebook group on an hourly basis
Kunena Forum for feedback about posts on the callboard (automatically creates a topic when a callboard post is made) and polls (what to bring to cast party, kind of pizza they want for opening night, etc)
web2project - a project management system that lets us track all the tasks that need to get done
I'm working on getting an LDAP system configured to keep all the passwords synced, and hopefully single sign-on solution. At the end of each run I export all the data from all 3 main systems and zip them together for the archives.

I've also been looking into installing uPortal, another university system to use instead of Joomla. I've not been able to get it to compile correctly, but it looks like it might be more efficient for what we want it to do.

Also, with Chronoforms, I'm working on getting everybody's cell number and carrier. When a post to the callboard is made, Chronoforms can send an email. I'm going to put everybody's SMS email into an email list so that they get a text, in addition to Facebook notifications when something is posted.


----------



## John Yoerger

I use ShowBuilder by stage research.
It's expensive, but worth it. It's an amazing tool that keeps everything right where its need to be and built specifically for stage managers.
They also make SFX which is a live sound playback software and a few other sound and lighting programs.


----------



## Joshualangman

Dropbox! I make a production Dropbox folder for every show I work on, with sub-folders for all the design and production elements, so all the designers can easily share material.

Also, for ticketing, Tixato! There's no base cost (they take a percentage of your ticket price), it's web-based, made specifically for theatre, and incredibly easy to use.


----------



## leastlikely

--Google Drive both on my computer and on my Android phone. For my current show, I'm still in rehearsals and am still writing my backstage track... so I have a run sheet going in Google Drive, and I'm updating it on my phone as we go! When it's finally 100% set I'll print a hard copy but for right now since the show is still changing (it's devised) my track is still changing, so I'm editing as I'm running the deck! And it's in the production folder that is automatically shared with my SM, so she always has an updated version of it as well.
--Some ticketing agencies have apps. I know for a fact that boxofficetickets.com has one (phone and tablet if I'm not mistaken), I suspect others might too.
--I have an app called Catch which can be used to create text notes, voice notes, photos with notes, checklists, and reminders, and you can put them in different categories, and can search by tags.
--I use a stopwatch app instead of a real stopwatch. It has both a stopwatch (with a lap button) and a countdown timer.
--I would be completely lost without google calendar. That is hands-down the most useful app I have. I can keep track of my rehearsals, fittings, production meetings, load-in, actor conflicts, and everything in different colors so I can view it all at a glance. On my phone I use the built-in google calendar app. On my computer I sync it with iCal.
--There's an app called "color flashlight" where you can use the camera flash as a super-bright flashlight, or you can turn the flash off and use the phone screen as a flashlight, and you can change the color (and intensity) of the screen light, so it can be blue or whatever else you might need.


----------



## Jcarey

JonasA said:


> *Microsoft OneNote* - it's not perfect by any means, but having the ability to store a massive amount of information (including text, sketches, audio and links) in a single cohesive document without the rigidity of Word and then be able to share it with an entire production team has been brilliant. I've used it for large amateur shows, school shows and seen it used on some small-scale professional stuff. Depending on the show and the crew, our 'notebooks' contain anything from just scribblings through to a draft prompt book, every single note ever made about LX/costume/set, rehearsal reports... the lot. Sure, there's probably much better stuff out there, but given it's easy to get and use, I'm happy!



I made the switch to Evernote recently. Pretty much the same thing, but works much better cross platform and in-browser. Since many people are switching to Macs instead of PCs (and some of us refuse to switch) being able to work and share notes/notebooks cross-platform is a great feature.


----------



## Daniel Fowler

superuser2 said:


> I distribute a Google Docs form via my secret Facebook group to collect cast cell phone numbers/emergency contact info in a centrally located spreadsheet. You can then invite directors, ASMs, etc. to share the spreadsheet and have access to it.



You're ahead of the game with your use of technology. In my local theatre groups, the directors are trying to use Facebook (this is 5 years later, of course) but there's a couple people that are not on Facebook anymore, so getting info manually like this is still tedious.

Shameless plug: I built Cast98 to automate cast logistics for small theatres, school drama groups, and other performance companies that have never had an online system/process for these things before. Performers create their profile - *complete with cast bio, conflict calendar, and emergency contact details* - and use it to sign up for future auditions. When added to the cast list, their conflicts automatically sync with the schedule builder. It's quite magical. Here's my board topic discussing Cast98's features in a little more detail.


----------



## Daniel Fowler

leastlikely said:


> I would be completely lost without google calendar. That is hands-down the most useful app I have. I can keep track of my rehearsals, fittings, production meetings, load-in, actor conflicts, and everything in different colors so I can view it all at a glance. On my phone I use the built-in google calendar app. On my computer I sync it with iCal.



Man I hope I can make Cast98 successful enough to start adding features like some of this... I know Google Calendar is great (I've been using it for >15 years!) but it's still manual - I assume YOU are the one inputting all those conflicts and rehearsals and meetings, etc. right? With Cast98, performers manage their own profiles and conflict calendars and their conflicts automatically sync with the schedule builder when they're added to the cast list. I think it's quite magical, but admittedly I'm biased. Here's my board topic discussing its theatre features a little more in-depth. If you check it out, please let me know what you think. I want to improve it and real-world feedback is invaluable to me.


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Joshualangman said:


> Dropbox! I make a production Dropbox folder for every show I work on, with sub-folders for all the design and production elements, so all the designers can easily share material.
> 
> Also, for ticketing, Tixato! There's no base cost (they take a percentage of your ticket price), it's web-based, made specifically for theatre, and incredibly easy to use.



"made specifically for theatre".

When I went to NYC in 09, I bought tickets for Wicked and Hair.

One was Ticketron, and the other something else.

One of them used the traditional "pick a date/time first" approach...

And the other one did it right. "How many tickets do you need?" "Which nights/mats are suitable for your schedule?" (This was 5 months out)

"Here are the best that-many tickets for each day-part you've picked in your date-range. Pick the ones you like best, and we'll sell them to you."

Does it do *that*?


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Daniel Fowler said:


> Shameless plug: I built Cast98 to automate cast logistics for small theatres, school drama groups, and other performance companies that have never had an online system/process for these things before. Performers create their profile - *complete with cast bio, conflict calendar, and emergency contact details* - and use it to sign up for future auditions. When added to the cast list, their conflicts automatically sync with the schedule builder. It's quite magical. Here's my board topic discussing Cast98's features in a little more detail.


"Creator of".


----------



## Daniel Fowler

Jay Ashworth said:


> Does it do *that*?



Not sure if you're talking to me or _Joshualangman_ but I'm going to answer with a GIF. This is how a director adds rehearsals to the schedule with Cast98


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Daniel Fowler said:


> Not sure if you're talking to me or _Joshualangman_ but I'm going to answer with a GIF. This is how a director adds rehearsals to the schedule with Cast98


I was talking to whomever was talking about customer-facing ticketing; sorry, I'd though that was clear. 

[ Yup: Josh ]


----------

